# Catching Bait when the weather is cold



## DanielBArck (Feb 19, 2008)

I was looking for advice on where to catch live bait for offshore fishing once the water turns cold and the pin fish and mullet move out of the inlets. Last week we were taking advantage of the nice weather and decided on going out around some of the close rigs. There are no longer any pinfish or mullet to be caught around our boat dock so we figured that it would be no problem catching a few livies around the legs and structure of the rigs. Much to our surprise we could not jig up any bait. We tried using sabiki's and small pieces of cut bait as well as small bucktail jigs. 
Any advice on how to score live bait during the cold months would be greatly appreciated. Is there anywhere in the bays that you can still set traps and catch pin fish?

Thanks,
Danny


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Danny,

I am over here in Destin so it may be a little different, but during the winter months I find bait very regularly on the nearshore wrecks and rubble in 60-70' of water. Usually find either cigar minnows or sardines.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

A strong lined sabiki with smaller hooks tipped with little pieces of squid. Go to about any wreck or reef offshore and you should be able to find bait. 
I have always done well in the winter time by hooking up to the weather bouy out of orange beach and catching squirrel fish. 
The three mile barge may even be a good start to drop down squid tipped hooks.

The reds and trout can be caught up in the creeks/river systems therefore bait should be close by.


----------



## DanielBArck (Feb 19, 2008)

How much of a difference, if any, does water clarity have to do with finding structure holding bait. Also, at what depth is the bait typically holding during the cold months around those 60 to 70 wells.
Danny


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

DanielBArck said:


> How much of a difference, if any, does water clarity have to do with finding structure holding bait. Also, at what depth is the bait typically holding during the cold months around those 60 to 70 wells.
> Danny


They are probably holding tight to the structure. 
The good bait fish your wanting to catch more or less followed the 70 degree water offshore


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

What kind of bait are you wanting to catch and for what kind of fish are you targeting?

You mentioned pinfish so Im assuming you are wanting to target reef fish like jacks and grouper? If so a carolina rigged strip bait fished off a nearshore wreck over sand will result in some good sized sand perch which can make excellent baits as a replacement for pinfish. If you are getting on ruby red lips and such drift off the wreck more. Just something else to consider.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

All winter long, mullet from 4" up can be found in the backs of bayous, creek / river mouths, or deep holes in creeks when it is really cold. With this warm weather things are a little different. Still plenty of mullet around, but they are further out into the bays near the bayous. I was throwing a net on some finger mullet in a bayou in blackwater last weekend and caught some small pinfish and even a 3 1/2" croaker / spot. That is very unusual.


----------



## DanielBArck (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info Chappman, JD7 and Sniperpeeps.

I am collecting information for just about all situations. This last trip that I was just went on was for reef fish. We are also going to be planning longer distance tuna/wahoo trips during Feb and Mar. Being newer to this, it was the first time that we had any trouble getting bait, but it is also the first time that we have done it during the winter months. I guess I would also ask that question. When going further out to the blue water, is it easier to catch bait around the deep water rigs or catch it in closer to shore and carry it with you. Also, if you can catch bait out there, is the rigging and lures the same for catching the bait in and around blue water structure.

Thanks again,


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

DanielBArck said:


> Thanks for the info Chappman, JD7 and Sniperpeeps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you are offshore around the rigs, a weed line, or any floating debris you will often find blue runners (hard tails). Catch them with sabiki the same way you would cigar minnows. Personally I would prefer to secure my bait before I head offshore for piece of mind, but there has been many times I found some hard tails offshore after not taking the time to catch them off the beach.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

